

Recruiters guide for new Coders - veganarchocap
http://www.ewanvalentine.co.uk/recruiters-new-coders/

======
veganarchocap
My first own post to HN, go easy on me! Thought I'd try to give a bit of
balanced advice for juniors :)

~~~
pedalpete
I found your writing a bit hard to follow, and therefore didn't get all the
way through.

This probably could have been 3 or four posts. I think that you should try to
stick to only a few ideas at a time. Maximum of 3, and they should all be
related directly to your title.

Which leads me to my next bit of advice. Titles and subtitles. "Recruiters
Guide for new Coders". Is that a guide for coders to get recruited? or a guide
for recruiters? Seems a bit confusing.

"By this point you notice a few problems with some recruiters:" is a very
awkward heading, it is far from concise and far from strong. A heading should
be punchy, even with your conversational style writing, keep your sections
punchy and then elaborate in the text.

Hope this helps you out with future posts. I do like your conversational
style, and with a bit more editing and focus, I think you could make massive
strides in your writing.

~~~
veganarchocap
Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated :)

